# what do you drink in summer ?



## clairelv (Jul 8, 2015)

it is so hot ! i want to make cool and special drinking for my family to relieving summer heat . any good suggestions ? i hope it is healthy and delicious . 
thank you


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 8, 2015)

Blend watermelon, ice cubes, and a bit of lime juice. Super refreshing summer drink.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a soda stream. I like to make sparkling water and add various concentrates. Cherry, pomegranate, blueberry, lemonade/limeade(I add a 2to1 simple syrup to make lemonade) you can add vodka/gin/bourbon to make coolers as well. Its easy and fairly inexpensive. I also like cordials in this.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 8, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> Blend watermelon, ice cubes, and a bit of lime juice. Super refreshing summer drink.



Add a small amount of mint to that. No home its next level.


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 8, 2015)

Bloody Marys. Ice cold made with fresh tomato juice. I drink it all summer long. 

Pretty healthy too depending on how much vodka you use.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 8, 2015)

my answer sucks.

i drink so much iced water. i buy a bag of ice and leave it in the freezer at work. i have an insulated double-walled plastic cup both at home and at the office. it is full of ice water all the time. i jog all summer long and it is a challenge to stay hydrated.

i cant drink room temp water, especially in the summer. i find i cannot keep up with hydration unless the drink is cold.


----------



## daveb (Jul 8, 2015)

When I seed English cukes I reserve the seeds. A small spoon full in a large glass of water is wonderful. Seeds good for a couple days if they last that long.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 8, 2015)

Godslayer said:


> Add a small amount of mint to that. No home its next level.



+1 been meaning to try this addition. Do you toss the mint in to be processed when blending, or muddle it or somethin? 

Also been curious about basil as an alternative. Seems to work good in watermelon salad, but that's a more savory dish I guess, like with feta and balsamic. Perhaps not the best for a sweet/refreshing drink?

I think I just need to have a test kitchen day


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 8, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> +1 been meaning to try this addition. Do you toss the mint in to be processed when blending, or muddle it or somethin?
> 
> Also been curious about basil as an alternative. Seems to work good in watermelon salad, but that's a more savory dish I guess, like with feta and balsamic. Perhaps not the best for a sweet/refreshing drink?
> 
> I think I just need to have a test kitchen day



I just chop it, give it a smack and toss her in to the blender.


----------



## panda (Jul 8, 2015)

coconut water, club soda, cucumber slices, splash of fruit punch


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm not a fan of plain water, but I have to drink a bit if I'm outside a lot for work or out trying to walk/ jog off a few dozen pounds. So this past week I've been squeezing juice from half a fresh lemon or lime into a ~16 oz glass of cold water, and adding a small pinch of salt. Low-cal Gatorade :O


----------



## 9mmbhp (Jul 8, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> Blend watermelon, ice cubes, and a bit of lime juice. Super refreshing summer drink.



http://leitesculinaria.com/45549/recipes-watermelon-limeade.html


----------



## 9mmbhp (Jul 8, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> +1 been meaning to try this addition. Do you toss the mint in to be processed when blending, or muddle it or somethin?
> 
> Also been curious about basil as an alternative. Seems to work good in watermelon salad, but that's a more savory dish I guess, like with feta and balsamic. Perhaps not the best for a sweet/refreshing drink?
> 
> I think I just need to have a test kitchen day



Basil would work, perhaps mint and basil?

Watermelon and ginger is a good combination too.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm pretty boring. Iced black tea with a few squirts of Angostura. Lately I've also been into horchata.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 8, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> I'm not a fan of plain water, but I have to drink a bit if I'm outside a lot for work or out trying to walk/ jog off a few dozen pounds. So this past week I've been squeezing juice from half a fresh lemon or lime into a ~16 oz glass of cold water, and adding a small pinch of salt. Low-cal Gatorade :O



my nutritionist friends are always harping on water with a squeeze of lime/lemon. good for you WB!!

i worry about all the sugar in drinks and juices. you never think about it, like you think about food. (i didnt) i know a lady that thinks her daily coffee carmel vanilla blend thing is a regular cup of coffee. she will go around saying.."i'm so hungry..all i had was coffee today"

okay..


----------



## James (Jul 8, 2015)

From a dental standpoint, avoid constantly drinking or sipping water with lemon/lime juice. Causes some pretty nasty cavities. Anyways, I'm an ice water/cold brewed tea kind of guy during the summer.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 9, 2015)

Ice water or soda/seltzer (always forget which is which) with ice and lemon/lime, ginger syrup, mint or combinations thereof. Still too much Coke zero but I am almost off it... Later in the evenings it can switch to gin tonic or a cheap white wine with tonic and lemon. Or a beer or two...

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 10, 2015)

Jamaica for me. Hibiscus flower tea, lime juice, cane syrup and ice. Also called sorrel. Very refreshing. I also love lightly sweetened jasmine iced tea. Drink it all day long.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 10, 2015)

Club soda with ice. Sometimes with some lime juice.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 10, 2015)

Smirnoff Ice!

Just kidding.


Beer, bourbon, been trying to find an alcoholic cider that I like.............most of them are too sweet, yet still not too bad with some ice.

Oh wait, the OP said healthy.....well it's good for my mental health.


----------



## panda (Jul 10, 2015)

chris try smith & forge


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 10, 2015)

Nothing quite as thirst quenching as cold water. During the summer I turn to all kinds of beer. My "cocktail" is Grey Goose and tonic with a lot of ice and a bit of lime. At night it's usually a dram of The Dalmore Cigar Malt Reserve.


----------



## jimbob (Jul 10, 2015)

Just Indian tonic water. Oh and a large quantity of gin. In a pint glass with ice, mint and lemon. Damn now I'm craving summer, bloody cold in my part of the world!


----------



## chinacats (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm with Jimbob...Beefeater and tonic w/ lime.


----------



## Ant4d (Jul 11, 2015)

Gin & tonic lots of lime


----------



## Ant4d (Jul 11, 2015)

Bombay Saffire or tanqueray are nice gin, don't have to many . Bit of a depressing but a good starter


----------



## Bill13 (Jul 11, 2015)

Any Belgian Saison beer while cooking, with dinner a red wine properly chilled. Oddly enough not a huge fan of cab's but love my zin's, pinot's and syrah's


----------



## Butters (Jul 12, 2015)

Another shout for gin and tonic here. Bombay or Hendricks with cucumber.


----------



## Butters (Jul 12, 2015)

Or a crisp white or chilled red with meals. We get through a disturbing amount of Beaujolais in my house through the summer.


----------



## Macilvaine33 (Jul 12, 2015)

clairelv said:


> it is so hot ! i want to make cool and special drinking for my family to relieving summer heat . any good suggestions ? i hope it is healthy and delicious .
> thank you



You cannot go wrong with an Arnold Palmer!


----------



## daveb (Jul 13, 2015)

Back in the day it was Beef and Tonic with a slice of orange. Loved those bubbles. Now it's just Metamucil on the rocks.

And +1 to the Arnold Palmer.


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm a strictly beer or cider guy when it comes to summer drinks. Though i am also quite partial to a nice sparkling red if it is a more formal occasion


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 13, 2015)

malexthekid said:


> I'm a strictly beer or cider guy when it comes to summer drinks. Though i am also quite partial to a nice sparkling red if it is a more formal occasion



Standard Christmas Day with my Family is Pimms & Dry from about 10am, then a few bottles of sparking red with lunch.


----------



## JohnF (Jul 13, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> Beer, bourbon, been trying to find an alcoholic cider that I like.............most of them are too sweet, yet still not too bad with some ice.



I also like dry ciders. My favorite are from Etienne Dupont in Normandy, fairly readily available in the US. 

As for other drinks (alcoholic, although I think the OP wanted non-alcoholic, haha)...

...Campari soda, Lillet blanc with soda, my friend just made me an applejack brandy/cider cocktail that was really refreshing and boozy. 

Also, dont count out a lightly chilled vintage port. I think while it is hot is the best time to really enjoy port at the proper temperature.


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 13, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> Standard Christmas Day with my Family is Pimms & Dry from about 10am, then a few bottles of sparking red with lunch.



Do you have a favourite? I typically drink the ones from dow this area. So Rutherglen and Canberra regions. Plus am quite partial to D'Arenberg's Peppermint Paddock


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 14, 2015)

malexthekid said:


> Do you have a favourite? I typically drink the ones from dow this area. So Rutherglen and Canberra regions. Plus am quite partial to D'Arenberg's Peppermint Paddock


Andersons from Rutherglen do beautiful Sparkling Shiraz & Duriff as well as sparkling Pinot Chardonnay & Chenin Blanc all Methode Traditionale. Also Barossa Valley Estate black pepper. They're on the pricey side but definately worth it for special occasions.


----------



## GLE1952 (Jul 14, 2015)

Gin and sparkling cranberry.


----------



## clintonior (Jul 16, 2015)

4C iced tea mix but 2 1/2 scoops not 4 to a 2 quart pitcher..


----------



## EmiliaSanders (Jul 23, 2015)

Mojito! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## tward369 (Feb 25, 2016)

Gin Basil Smash, Negroni, wine and beer


----------



## strumke (Feb 25, 2016)

Caipirinha:
Muddle .25-.5 lime with ~1T sugar, cover with crushed ice, fill with cachaça, shake, drink, repeat.


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 25, 2016)

Mojitos all day every day!


----------



## Beans (Feb 25, 2016)

morning: iced coffee
happy hour: vinho verde


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 25, 2016)

Cold brew (both coffee and beer, haha)!


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 25, 2016)

I've been mixing it up this summer. Have come to appreciate a nice muscat on ice


----------



## krx927 (Feb 29, 2016)

pricer (spritzer) = 1/2 dry white wine together with 1/2 sparkling mineral water (1/3-2/3 if you are really thirsty or you need to drink the whole day)


----------

